# Walmart Great Value Sugar



## Dan the bee guy

Thanks for the info looks like I'm buying my sugar from a beekeeping freind that has a bulk food store it might cost a little more but he cares about what he sells.


----------



## AlbinoT

I bought some last week and the bees went through it in 3 days with no issues.


----------



## Scott Gough

That is very interesting Ray. I have never had to feed very much but have always used Aldi sugar. I just looked and it does not say anything about cane sugar in the package. I will keep an eye on it to see how well they take it this fall.


----------



## RayMarler

I just came in from checking on the feeder jars and am glad to see that they are all half empty or more. The last two rounds that I fed that great value sugar, the bees would not take it well at all, even after a couple days some quart jars were still over 3/4 full. I'll never buy sugar again that does not state on the package that it is pure cane sugar.


----------



## liljake83

Ray Costco 50 lb bags of c&h sugar are pretty affordable


----------



## jcase

liljake83 said:


> Ray Costco 50 lb bags of c&h sugar are pretty affordable


I noticed the C&H at costco are cheaper per lb in 25lb bags, oddly. Also easier for me to carry.


----------



## minz

We get 25 KG bags of organic sugar that is not fit for human consumption. It is brown in color and smells kind of like dirt or molasses sometimes when I mix it (broken bags and maybe some sweepigngs). I fill a bucket half full, hit it with a paint stirring drill until it is about the same level as the sugar (I understand it is about 2:3). I have put 200-300 lbs to them this last month due to our serious drought and they have no issues with it.


----------



## sc-bee

I e-mailed Kroger and asked about their $1.00 for 4lb sugar sale and asked beet or cane. My reply was it can be either depending on the supplier. So from what I gathered, if not marked cane sugar most likely beet...


----------



## rookie2531

Ray, are you heating the sryup on the stovetop?


----------



## RayMarler

sc-bee said:


> I e-mailed Kroger and asked about their $1.00 for 4lb sugar sale and asked beet or cane. My reply was it can be either depending on the supplier. So from what I gathered, if not marked cane sugar most likely beet...


That is what I am surmising here as well, if it does not say pure cane sugar on the package then it's more than likely to be from sugar beet.


----------



## RayMarler

rookie2531 said:


> Ray, are you heating the sryup on the stovetop?


No, just hot tap water out of the kitchen sink faucet.


----------



## DavidZ

same here noticed brown tint in August, also the bags are not to full weight, off by a pound or 2 now, feeling ripped off...half the hives take a gallon in a day, the other half are slowly taking the syrup.
Bags say "Pure Cane Sugar" on my pallet, and I highly doubt it's beet sugar, beet does not turn brown ime, and bees take beet syrup just as fast as cane ime. 

What I see plain as day is the amount of off color dirt in the bags that's my guess as to what's causing the brown.


----------



## Phoebee

We use the economy Walmart cane sugar in 25 pound bags. I have noticed the slight brown tint. I suspect they have just skipped one step in refining it from natural cane sugar, which is quite brown.

I've seen no evidence it harms the bees. We're advised against using brown sugar but this light tint can't amount to much. They seem happy to get it and have been thriving on our fall feedings of it.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Been using Aldi beet sugar for several years now. Never had any brown tint. Quality control and walmart; words that are never used together. 

Wait for the once or twice a year sale and get it around .89 cents a four pound bag no limit.


----------

